# How much should I feed my baby hedgehog?



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

Khalisa Is My First Hedgehog And She Is 3 And A Half Months Old. When I Full Up Her Food Bowl She Will Sit There And Eat All Of It Non Stop All Day. I Feel Like It Is Way To Much Food, And I Don't Want Her To Become Obese. Is It Because She Is Just A Baby? Or Is There A Limit That She Should Have?:?:


----------



## definitelydeven (Jul 8, 2013)

I just make sure my baby has low fat food.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

About how much does the bowl hold? Babies should be free fed and they eat a lot. What are you feeding her?


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

her bowl is pretty big, it is deep. I'm feeding her chicken for the cats soul lite.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Can you measure how much the bowl holds? otherwise its pretty hard to say if she's eating more than normal.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Nikki is right, of course. I always measure how much food I put in my hedgies bowls, and how much is left over. Same with water. That way I know if they are eating/ drinking more or less than usual.


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

it fits about 5 tbs of her food


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That's really not a huge amount, it might be more than some eat, but she is still young and growing. Has she always eaten that much? She could be going through a growth spurt. I would still keep free feeding her unless she starts to show signs of obesity.


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

I Will Thanks For The Advice!


----------

